# Older blue redhawk 7.5'' (price ok?) or new GP 100 6'' ?



## rickcr (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi, I'm starting to really enjoying going to the range a lot more. My only pistol is a Glock 27 which I purchased for concealed carry. 

The few times I shot a revolver I just really enjoyed it a lot so I want to purchase one.

After doing my research on what I wanted, I decided a Ruger 357 GP100 with a 6'' barrel would be a good choice... however the local gun dealer also has a used 44mag Redhawk (Blue) 7.5'' in stock. He just dropped the price (so he says) to $475 for it. I'm not a gun expert by any stretch so hard for me to tell if anything was wrong with it. It appeared ok to me.

I'll probably never go hunting with it (and it's primary use would be at the range) but in a SHTF scenario I can't imagine having a 44 magnum would be a bad thing - so from a survival standpoint it also seems like a good choice. I was thinking "IF" I purchased it, I'd just use 44 specials through it at the range. So a few questions:

1) Is that price fair for that gun? 
2) One of the biggest drawbacks I see to the Redhawk over the 357, is the cost of ammo. I'm looking online for 44 special and it seems sort of pricey - especially compared to the 33 Special round I could shoot through the 357.
3) Is the older Redhawk just as durable as a new one? I heard the Rugers are strong guns, but not sure when they stopped making the blue version of the Redhawk, so it could be a pretty old gun? Is it anything to concern myself with?

I can't afford both, and will need to decide soon or else that Redhawk could be sold. Any advice or things to consider that I haven't thought of? My biggest hesitation seems to be a) the cost of ammo (when I go to the range I seem end up shooting at least 100 rounds, but that's with my glock, so I might be slower with the reolver) and b) I'm weary of being an old gun.

Interested in any opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

You would love both guns. I have both. The .44 is by far more fun to shoot. The price on the redhawk is not to far out of line. .357 and .44 ammo is not cheap, but you can also shoot .38 out of the .357 and .44 special out of the .44 magnum. The ruger revolvers hold up very well, but just like anything else if the weapon has been abused it might not be worth it. Chances are either will serve you well, Its hard to break a ruger revolver...


----------



## rickcr (Oct 12, 2012)

Harryball said:


> You would love both guns. I have both. The .44 is by far more fun to shoot. The price on the redhawk is not to far out of line. .357 and .44 ammo is not cheap, but you can also shoot .38 out of the .357 and .44 special out of the .44 magnum. The ruger revolvers hold up very well, but just like anything else if the weapon has been abused it might not be worth it. Chances are either will serve you well, Its hard to break a ruger revolver...


Thanks Harry.

I'm leaning towards holding off on that Redhawk. I sort of wanted to grab it if the price was really good, but considering I can't afford both right now, I'm leaning towards the 357 since 38 special ammo seems to be about half the price of 44 special from what I can tell (correct me if I'm wrong). Then again, rather than blow through a ton of 38 special rounds I could just shoot less and use the redhawk. Decisions. Decisions

Another quick question...

This redhawk I believe had the grip replaced.. larger rubbery type of grip (not sure of the name.) I still noticed when I gripped the gun that my pinky still barely was on the grip. I don't have huge hands or anything (I'm 6'1, 215.) Is that normal for all the redhawk grips? I would have expected to be the grip to be a bit longer especially considering the length of the barrel? Do the newer models have a slightly larger grip?


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

rickcr said:


> Thanks Harry.
> 
> I'm leaning towards holding off on that Redhawk. I sort of wanted to grab it if the price was really good, but considering I can't afford both right now, I'm leaning towards the 357 since 38 special ammo seems to be about half the price of 44 special from what I can tell (correct me if I'm wrong). Then again, rather than blow through a ton of 38 special rounds I could just shoot less and use the redhawk. Decisions. Decisions
> 
> ...


No Problem. :mrgreen:

Im not sure what type of grip it has on it, but my guess would be a pachmayr. Normally they are a little bigger than the stock grips that come on the gun...Check out there website...

Pachmayr&reg Pachmayr your primary source for quality handgun grips and recoil pads


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Go with S&W......a lot better triggers..........


----------



## rickcr (Oct 12, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Go with S&W......a lot better triggers..........


I purchased the Ruger GP100.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You'll like it.....I just like S&W triggers better..less grainy feeling.......


----------

